# US Army Materiel Command, "Engineering Design Handbook Helicopter Engineering, Part 1 and 2



## ديدين (23 أغسطس 2010)

*US Army Command, "Engineering Design Handbook: Helicopter Engineering, Part 1: Preliminary Design" *
Eagle Eye Solutions, LLC | 1974 | ASIN: B001O0GRM0 | 880 pages | PDF | 63,5 MB 

Engeering Design Handbook: Helicopter Engineering PART ONE: Preliminary Design / AMC Pamphlet / AMCP 706-201 Preliminary Design covers the fundamentals of airframe structure, large systems design. It provides a good background to the overall layout and design of helicopters. 


http://uploading.com/files/b8mme943/B001O0GRM0_HelicopterEngineering1.rar/

أو 

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17495079/B001O0GRM0_HelicopterEngineering1.rar








*US Army Materiel Command, "Engineering Design Handbook Helicopter Engineering, Part 2: Detail Design AMCP 706-202" *
Eagle Eye Solutions, LLC | 1972 | ASIN: B001O0NR8M | 572 pages | PDF | 44,8 MB 

Engeering Design Handbook: Helicopter Engineering PART TWO: Detail Design Detailed Design covers the sub-systems of the helicopter in detail. Softcover, 500+ Pages Reprint of AMCP 706-202 


http://uploading.com/files/3df47376/B001O0NR8M_HelicopterEngineering2.rar/

أو

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17495077/B001O0NR8M_HelicopterEngineering2.rar


دعاؤكم الصالح


----------

